# Painted Ladies



## Firemanone (Mar 2, 2012)

Scroll sawing is one of the most important parts of my job. I do Victorian restoration in the historic districts of Martha's Vineyard, primarly in the town of Oak Bluffs. I recently restored the front of one building that was built in 1859. Through the years it underwent many changes. This past Spring I used one photo from 1890 and rebuilt the second floor balcony. All the balusters were cut on my RBI Hawk 20 scroll saw. I bought it over twenty years ago and I wouldn't give it up for anything. I used 3/4" thick MDO plywood to make the balusters. I used my lath to make all new balusters for the first floor railing. These balusters were made from 3" X 3" South American Mahogany. To view the kind of work I do, check out my two books: "Painted Ladies: Balusters & Columns" and "Painted Ladies: Corbels & Gingerbread".


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I used to do some of this type of work in new orleans and it reminded me a bit of these houses that i saw in marthas vineyard. nice job


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Wow! That looks beautiful! Here in Nova Scotia, there are many homes like this. When I lived in Digby, I had a friend who was a contractor and he was refurbishing a large front porch. He commissioned me to cut the 30+ decorative scroll pieces for his job. It was a fun change of pace for me and the customer was thrilled because we had used one of the old rotting pieces as a pattern and matched them perfectly. It was restored to its beautiful original look. I found it very satisfying to do that kind of work and really liked it. The house you have shown here is beautiful! You really did an outstanding job on it. 

Sheila


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Truly an awesome job on this!


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

This looks amazing. I would love to work alongside someone doing this for some experience. Great job, thanks for posting,
Garry


----------

